# Battlefield 2 problem with directx



## loco22cba (Jul 1, 2008)

Please i need help. I have installed battlefield 2 and it doesnt even iniciate, it gave me some unknown error. Hoever, i read in another post similar to open it in windowed mode so it would tell me what error. The erro is because it doesnt detects the directx it tells me to install it (9.0c).
The thing is that i have it.. Call of duty 4 works perfectly in single player or online. But i thing the problem is based on the fact that im running xp and i have installed directx 10. when i enter dxdiag it recognises directx 10 but it says d3d8.dll and d3d9.dll are old and may produce problems.
Please someone tell me solutions, i know i may install windows again but it is not in my possibilities :S. Maybe i can replace those 2 files (d3d8.dll and d3d9.dll) for some more new, their both version is 5.03.0001.0904 
thanks before hand.


----------



## pokemoncatdog (Dec 2, 2007)

Users of dx10 for xp must use the KM-Software DirectX Changer 1.0 to play dx9 games.
Download here: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://lwgame.net/news/2008-06-08-78&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.lwgame.net/%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dopera%26rls%3Den%26hs%3DFzF

Also if you need more help with dx10 on xp POST HERE:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/


----------



## loco22cba (Jul 1, 2008)

yes i think that program was useful but still the battlefield 2 doesnt work.. it is almost the same it opens, black screen, nothing happens (no error), comes back to windows. No eero but still i cant play :S:S:S


----------



## pokemoncatdog (Dec 2, 2007)

I am sorry that I could not help you. 

For help with DX10 for XP you need to use the froum at "lwgame.net"
http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://lwgame.net/forum/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.lwgame.net/%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dopera%26rls%3Den%26hs%3DFzF


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

trying googleing the error message that helped me alot when I was installing BF2. Could it be that your system is not made for BF2 tell me your computer's specs


----------



## loco22cba (Jul 1, 2008)

xp professional service pack 2
1024 mb RAM
256 video mb GEforce 7300 gt
intel core duo 2.0 ghz
200 gb of free sace in disk
9.0c directx


now that i have directx 9.0 it doesn't give me any error but when i try to start the game black screens appear and crashes back tothe desktop


----------

